# Scavenger Hunt Ideas



## missfit (Oct 4, 2006)

Every year at my annual Halloween Party I have a scavenger hunt. Each year has been better then the last but I am running out of ideas. I have read a few on the site here that are good but does anyone have any more ideas?


----------



## jodi (Aug 24, 2006)

what have you done in years past?


----------



## missfit (Oct 4, 2006)

*Scavenger hunts*

Well I have done the normal things..... go to stores and get prices on certain items and go to Burger King and get a crown..... go to gas stations and wash someones car window..... count the number of windows on a building or number of steps. That sort of thing. And they were all fun but I need something new. I read about finding out the year that Halloween was made and getting a policemans signature and those were great. Do you have any more like that??


----------



## WonderfullyWicked (Mar 29, 2005)

I am a big fan of the video scavenger hunt. These days everyone seems to have something that can record short clips, either from a digital camera or cell phone.
Anyway, our hunts are usually half tasks (filmed) and the other half is the usual acquisition of objects. Some of my fave tasks are:
-go to the grocery and buy 1 mushroom
-ask a stranger if they are ready for Y2K
-in the deli dept, find the hotdogs and sing the Oscar Meyer weiner song
-during the scavenger hunt, drive around with a brightly coloured bra tied to your antenna
-film one team member making out with a dept store mannequin, front window is preferred
Each task is assigned points based on difficulty and level of embarassement. Once all teams are back to homebase everyone watches each others flicks. So much fun!


----------



## missfit (Oct 4, 2006)

*Scavenger hunts*

Thanks those are some great ideas. I also liked get a signature from a cop. We have also had people bring back a sign like a political sign ( ours streets are covered with them and they are annoying.) that was funny seeing people trying to steal signs and throw them into their cars. If you have any more ideas let me know, they are greatly appreciated.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

* Footage of a video clerk holding a particular horror movie (bonus points if they get the clerk to do an impression of a character from the movie)

* Rubbing/polaroid (um, I mean digital camera )/video from a gravestone (bonus points for XYZ name, date, or year)

* Rock from the yard of a haunted house/site in the area (now don't get anyone arrested, but... bonus points if they bring something from inside the house)

* In fact... you cold do a lookup of hauntings in your area and base some scavenging off of your findings...

* Go to a Wal-mart (or KMart, Target...) and recreate a scene from <insert horror movie or book>, then get a video/picture.

Hope some of those help


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's my list from last year. I'm looking for ideas on new ones if anyone has anything similar to what was done on mine.

Picture with 3 members and a scarecrow/ghost/monster on a stranger’s front porch 15 points

Go to a home of someone that no one knows and ask for a can of blood red soup (Tomato soup). 15 points

Go to a video rental store and find out what year the movie Halloween was made 10 points

A group member with a black cat 15 points

The group standing next to a street sign from Elm St. 15 points

Do a Chinese fire drill at an intersection 10

Video tape a moving train 25

From you car, ask the car next to you for some Grey Poupon 10

Go to someone's home and have their dog do a trick 10

Stand in front of a store window and flex your muscles (2 pose minimum) 10

Buy one grape at a store

Get change for a quarter from a stranger; 1 dime, 2 nickels, 5 pennies 25

Do a trick on a trampoline 10

Ask for a Burger King crown because you ARE the King 10

Sing "Give Me a Break" as a group while buying a Kit Kat Bar 10

Ride's a child's horse in front of a store (be sure to turn it on) 10

Offer to fill napkin holders at a fast food restaurant (2 minimum) 10

Sit in the back of a law enforcement car 25 points 

3 team members being pushed simultaneously in 3 shopping carts

Someone in group chugging an entire can of Pepsi and belching 15 points

Someone ordering a cheeseburger without any cheese 10 points

Lady walking her dog 5 points

Video of... Everybody 'searching' frantically on the ground for a contact lens 15 points

Making a commercial in front of your local McDonalds

Someone on your team on a lot pretending to be a used car salesman 15 points

Going into a grocery store and asking where the diarrhea medication is 20 points

Getting a guy to try on a dress 15 pointsw

Get two total strangers to sing and do the motions to YMCA with your entire group 15 points

Go to a video rental store and find out what the name of the actor that played Freddy Kruger is 10 points


Your group buying 50 cents of gas, receipt and pump must show amount. 10 points

Two group members hanging upside down on monkey bars making "monkey sounds".(10) if you eat a banana too (+10)


Video a pizza delivery man making a transaction at a house. 10 points

Video your team playing leapfrog down an aisle in a grocery store. 15 points

Video your team going down a playground slide. 10 points

Video someone singing a lullaby to a scarecrow or large Halloween prop 15 points 


Have an employee of Lambert’s describe the history of why they throw rolls (15 points)

Throw a roll to a customer (35 points)


----------



## missfit (Oct 4, 2006)

*Scavenger hunts*

You are the bomb! Those are awesome ideas. Thanks allot. Here are a few things we did last year that you can consider too.

Went to a gas station and asked a stranger if you can wash their car window. Video washing it. 

Take a picture in front of a caboose (we have a train station newarby)

Count the steps and the windows of the local high school. There was about 300 of them.

Go to the grocery store and ask for a price check on Depends, Exlax, Extra lubricated condoms, prune juice, prunes. (Each list had different items)

Burger King Crown, Swizzel stick from a bar, Apple bees kids menu, DQ spoon, calander from a liquor store.

Go to Walmart and get a smiley sticker from the front greeter. And picture for extra points.

Bring back a polical sign from the road.

Gave directions to a local boarding school......had to have a picture in front of thier main gate and on it there was a sign that posted the year it was founded. Write dow the year.

I have also gotton a few more for this year. They are:

Signature of a cop.....but not on a ticket.

Picture taken with a firefighter. Extra points if you get the firedog in it too.

Go to someones house and take a picture of your group standing in their bath tub......extra points for everyone of their family members that you can get to get in there with you. 

Go to the local park.....(on a picnic table is carved Jenny loves Bobby.) They have to find the table and tell you who Jenny loves. 


Thanks again for all the great ideas!


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the ideas.

Anyone else have anything??? It's going to be hard to out-do last year's party with the expectations everyone has.


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

bump for more ideas.

Please help! Party is tomorrow!


----------



## BW23 (Oct 31, 2005)

Here's my video invitation to this year. It was sent out on DVD.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6cyuTzjOkM

I had to cut off the last 2 minutes or so that had some more clips and some scrolling text on info about the party this year just to make it fit within the time frame YouTube has.


----------

